# Ben Pearson 2007?



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I know there aren't that many Pearson shooters on here, but, anybody know anything about the 2007 lineup? Their forum isn't very active and I haven't seen it mentioned here.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

As far as I know they will soon be realesing some pictures at least for now of the 2007 lineup..........


It's my understanding that the higher end models will be equipted with barnsdale limbs.....

not sure when the new models will be shipped but I am guessing after the ATA show........


hope I could help.........


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I actually was able to speak with someone from Pearson today. He mentioned that the first bows would ship in the next week or so. 

He said they have a new bow in the '07 line a Z Bow, I think. Sounded like it would be cheaper and faster than the Stealth.

That's all I got. Still want more info. Trying to decide if I want to wait for '07 or buy an '06 - Stealth, Tribute or Switchback.

Keep hearing the Bowtechs and Hoyts are both awesome.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I was told the new bows will blow your mind! Also, the new solo cam is AMAZING! Super fast!:wink:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I heard they were shipping MONO 18 boxes of leftover parts to put togther another entire line again


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

SoWeGA Hunter said:


> I know there aren't that many Pearson shooters on here, but, anybody know anything about the 2007 lineup? Their forum isn't very active and I haven't seen it mentioned here.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


this is from the pearson website. i will be very interested to see the new ITS system they are rumoured to be utilising. apparently allows more transfer of energy into the shot from the limb. 



> Originally Posted by 38 SPECIAL
> I will try to answer these questions to the best of my ability.
> 
> 1. Yes we will be going to the ATA show.
> ...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*That's mean ..... funny, but just plain mean ......*



 Kelly Johnson said:


> I heard they were shipping MONO 18 boxes of leftover parts to put togther another entire line again


       

Sorry Mono ..... you know I like ya ......

PBean


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Just for the record....I have a Pearson and love it:wink: 
I'm just messin with Mono 
Entirely in jest:darkbeer:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

My Stealth arrived today! That is a damn fine bow! Wish I could shoot it!


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

yes it is. i've got one now and i must say, its the smoothest shot ever.


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

Primal & Mono,

I appreciate your feedback. Have you had any issues with your Stealth similar to this teardrop issue (http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338&highlight=Stealth+cable)? It looks like the good folks at BP have addressed it and will correct any that have issues.

I have had a hard time finding a Stealth to shoot. There are several dealers around, but, nothing in stock. I bought my Freedom Pro several years ago without ever shooting one (and couldn't be happier with it), but, probably wouldn't do it again. I have shot the Switchback and Tribute and was impressed with both. In your opinion, how does it stack up?

Thanks,


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

Spoke to them today and they gave me the specs on the 2 new bows. Faster than the Stealth with some new cam technology and Barnsdale limbs. Sounds like it will be quite a bit cheaper too. 

I have learned the hard way that you usually get what you pay for. Going to try to find a dealer that will have them in and shoot them. I think he said the should be available in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The V bows will be something to change the market. I can't wait to see all the '07 bows!!!


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

SoWeGA Hunter said:


> Primal & Mono,
> 
> I appreciate your feedback. Have you had any issues with your Stealth similar to this teardrop issue (http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338&highlight=Stealth+cable)? It looks like the good folks at BP have addressed it and will correct any that have issues.
> 
> ...


nope no problems on mine with the tear drop issue.

I tend to keep a close eye on my serving. so if i notice it i will post on the BP forum.

The stealth is a great bow. I find the gen II just as good, but different in a few ways. i would have both if i could, but am happy with my stealth and Mcpherson Bishop 

if you can find a dealer it will be worth your while to shoot a pearson


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

They've given me the specs on the two new bows, but, I haven't seen them posted anywhere on their forum. Apparently they should be shipping in the next week.

I assume they are waiting to release them so they continue to sell the '06 line?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Rumor has it that Select Archery has reached a deal with Crackers to build custom strings for all of the 07 Pearsons sold through Select Archery....the colors might end up matching the Pearson logo colors and looking like this...:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

:bump:

any news on the new ben pearsons yet??? specs anyone. i'll start making them up if i have to.


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

primal said:


> :bump:
> 
> any news on the new ben pearsons yet??? specs anyone. i'll start making them up if i have to.


PM sent


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

SoWeGA Hunter said:


> PM sent


thanks


----------



## KyTominator (Sep 15, 2006)

Still no specs that can be put out to the public. Seriously considering a Pearson this year because I have a new dealer close by. Haven't had a chance to talk with him lately to see if he has any new info. Anybody want to share?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

Per their forum, they will be releasing specs on Nov. 7.


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

i now know the following.

gen 2 will be in the 07 line up available in reb, blue, gunmetal, black and black fade to gunmetal 

i have heard stats on two new bows include a 32" and 34" bows single cam 325fps :wow:

and heard some very intersting things about an energry transfer system

it looks like some good thing from ben pearson i cant wait for actual released.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Man, I'm really excited about the 7th. I may be in the market for a new bow and was really interested in the pitbull but was told to see what they had in store for '07.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

primal said:


> i now know the following.
> 
> gen 2 will be in the 07 line up available in reb, blue, gunmetal, black and black fade to gunmetal
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this energy transfer system. Is it part of the bow or the cam? pm me if you can.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

The two new bows I've heard of is the Z32 and the Z34. same bow just 32" or 34" ATA. It will be equipped with a solo cam, barnsdale limbs, new camo pattern (not remembering which one though), it will be a M.O. pattern I do believe, and they are to be equipped with Stone Mtn. Strings from what I've gathered. 

Oh yeah 325 fps out of the box.


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

lkmn said:


> The two new bows I've heard of is the Z32 and the Z34. same bow just 32" or 34" ATA. It will be equipped with a solo cam, barnsdale limbs, new camo pattern (not remembering which one though), it will be a M.O. pattern I do believe, and they are to be equipped with Stone Mtn. Strings from what I've gathered.
> 
> Oh yeah 325 fps out of the box.


hay whats going to happen to vibx now that PSE have bought vibracheck??


----------



## KyTominator (Sep 15, 2006)

Just like I posted in the General Archery forum. It is Nov.7 in Alabama, so someone spill the beans and lets see some pics. Sorry I'm so excited, but I finally got a dealer close by that handles Pearson.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

The new bows are not on the website yet. Hurry it up Pearson!


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

when I spoke with them the other day, they mentioned it may be another week or so. They shared the same specs, but, not sure when they are going to release info and pictures.


----------



## KyTominator (Sep 15, 2006)

That stinks, Get everybody all worked up about Nov. 7 and then decide to wait another week. I wish someone from Pearson would at least make a statement here or own there own forum. At least it wouldn't keep us guessing.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I just spoke with Tammy at Pearson and was told about another 1 1/2 weeks before the new bows are realesed and website is updated.:sad: 

FF


----------



## KyTominator (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Fallfever, Do you think you could convince somebody to post one itty-bitty tiny picture for us? If not, thanks anyway for the info. I guess I'll just stay here and :darkbeer:


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

primal said:


> hay whats going to happen to vibx now that PSE have bought vibracheck??


little help on the pictures? Also, what is the difference on the new Stealth?

Thanks,


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

The only difference I've heard of with the new stealth is the risor will have all the "cut outs" machined out to make it a little lighter. They started making the new risor mid-summer I believe as most liked the bow but wanted it a bit lighter..


----------



## spot (Apr 15, 2005)

Will be interesting to see the new line up, but I`ll stick to my Gen 2 :wink:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

It is my understanding that the VIBE-X is gone also.

FF


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not 100% on the vib-x that's not gonna be a good thing though if it is in fact gone.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I heard from a pretty good source that it is in fact gone.:sad: 

FF


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I did find out today that the vibe-x is gone. I was told the main reason was it was not living up to the hype and their expectations. I was also told that they were replacing it with a different product strategically placed in different locations to try and accomplish what the vibe-x didn't do.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I am wondering if the aquisition of Vibracheck by PSE has a little to do with it also.

I did hear the Stealth riser will be lighter and the bow faster with the Barnsdale limbs.:wink: 

FF


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

PSE could have something to do with it but I guess we may never know. Hopefully what ever they do add to the bow only does it good.

I have not heard alot about the barnsdales yet, but what I have heard has been good. 

Do you know if the barnsdales be an option on all bows in '07?

I do know that they will be standard on the Z32 and Z34 from what I've heard so far, but are they also putting them on the stealth along with the lighter riser? If so could work out to be a great combo.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes the Stealth will have Barnesdale limbs also.

FF


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lkmn said:


> I did find out today that the vibe-x is gone. I was told the main reason was it was not living up to the hype and their expectations. I was also told that they were replacing it with a different product strategically placed in different locations to try and accomplish what the vibe-x didn't do.


Even though I like the Vib-X, most articles say it doesn't do anything and that it adds too much weight to the bow.

I bet PSE is a big part of it also.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

According to a University of Alabama study, the Vib-X took out 40% more noise and vibration than a riser without it. They didn't take it out due to the lack of effectiveness. 

I think it has more to do with the amount of machining time and weight. With risers using the frequency ridges, machine time is already increased over a standard riser. Add the Vib-X machining to the mix and you have a very slow riser assembly line. For example, when the Bishops first came out, they were only able to make 4-5 a day due to the machining time. If they are looking to increase bow sales and get more bows out there, they have to look at ways to cut some machining time without cutting quality.

The new Stealth will also be reportedly 1/2 pound lighter than the previous Vib-X version. A lot of that weight is coming from that Vib-X chamber, the tapped rod that is in the Vib-X chamber and, to a very small extent, the Vib-X itself.

Hope this clears that up and helps some understand the reason for taking out the Vib-X.

Jim


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

here is a little info from Realtree - 

http://www.realtree.com/community/feature-detail.tpl?ID=312


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the link!*

That is nice little article and does the guy in the band have a new Pearson hat on?
I am anxious to shoot the new models and see what the new cams and limbs feel like.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

we are all very anxious, but good things com to those who wait...........


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm tired of waiting though. I want to know what they have!!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

there are pics on the pearson forum


www.benpearson.com/vb


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

How's that!


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Pearson*

I dont know....I still like my Venom H2 so far.... This is my first venture with Ben Pearson bows...I was a Darton fan till my H2


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

> How's that!


thief 

there are more pics on the pearson forums www.benpearson.com/vb and the www.archery-forum.com


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> That is nice little article and does the guy in the band have a new Pearson hat on?
> I am anxious to shoot the new models and see what the new cams and limbs feel like.


The new single cam is awesome. It is very, very smooth and powerful. Once you shoot it, you won't believe how smooth it is. I'm really digging the cam on the Z-34!!!

Jim


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I want to know the difference between '06 and '07 Stealth besides cams. Will they start out with the vib-x and phase it out - per the article or is it gone now?

What about the build-your-bow contest?:frusty:


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

SoWeGA Hunter said:


> I want to know the difference between '06 and '07 Stealth besides cams. Will they start out with the vib-x and phase it out - per the article or is it gone now?
> 
> What about the build-your-bow contest?:frusty:


what article ???? please pm or post web address


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

SoWeGA Hunter said:


> I want to know the difference between '06 and '07 Stealth besides cams. Will they start out with the vib-x and phase it out - per the article or is it gone now?
> 
> What about the build-your-bow contest?:frusty:


It is gone now.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

the new z-32/34 bows seem to be alot for the money........


laminated limbs and all for around $530.00-575.00

I think it will be a very attractive choice for many.........


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

selectarchery said:


> The new single cam is awesome. It is very, very smooth and powerful. Once you shoot it, you won't believe how smooth it is. I'm really digging the cam on the Z-34!!!
> 
> Jim



what exactly do you mean when you say smooth? I've got a 2005 Spoiler and for the most part i like it. what i don't like is how the letoff happens so suddenly. not sure i'm much for the single cam either. always used a dual cam until i got this Spoiler. i'll be getting rid of it after the season and going with something new, something from Pearon of course. always been a Pearson fan.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Found this if hasn't been posted here already.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=406230&highlight=2007+Pearsons

Sounds great to me. Pearson is A#1. Probably be looking for a 2006 close out model though myself.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

any more news about the line up?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will be offering 2 solid limb limited production bows for 2007!!

(No Hyjack intended Jimbo!)


----------

